# What announcement would get you to buy day one?



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Since we now know TiVo is officially announcing something March 2nd, what would TiVo have to announce for you to go out and buy a new TiVo immediately especially if you weren't looking to buy right now?

This is the other thread discussing rumors and speculations about the announcement.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Transfer lifetime service for free to the new tivo.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Full web access would probably do it. Short of that, let me put in a URL and go out and spider all the video on it and offer it up in a nice indexed list.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Absolutely nothing. As long as my S3 keeps working, there is no reason to buy a new one.

Quad tuners might be tempting though.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> Transfer lifetime service for free to the new tivo.


Good answer!

It seems to me like you can interpret that as meaning this could be something BESIDES a DVR.. That is, it's not necessarily DVR++..

If it is DVR++, free lifetime transfer onto a box with at least 4 tuners, a 1 TB drive that's easily user expandable (or preferably TivoSERVER, which uses user-addable hard drives).


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> Transfer lifetime service for free to the new tivo.


+1


----------



## dugbug (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't want to loose my dvd burning tivo. I don't care if they prevent burning of protected shows or downgrade the quality, I just want the dvd burner integrated


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

A TiVo with triple tuners, an HD menu interface, usable transfer speeds and faster overall performance. I'd buy two or three of them.


----------



## Jesusio (Sep 20, 2009)

HD Interface, FASTER interface, Slingbox functionality, vastly reduced Lifetime Transfer fee, Multi-room streaming, Gigabit ethernet, DLNA or UPnP compliance, non-crap external hard drive support. Yeah, I'm dreaming.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Quad tuner ReplayTV, resurrected in HD! That would be the ultimate for me and I'd pay $2K for it.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Transfer lifetime service.
Quad-tuners.
Bigger hard drive.
Same price.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2001)

I'm easy, I just want a DirecTiVo HD. Anything else is gravy.

BTW, I only see about 50&#37; chance that DirecTV will even be mentioned. I think that DirecTV may be restricting any news about the new DirecTV TiVo until their new own new DVR comes out.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> Transfer lifetime service for free to the new tivo.


Definitely this. I love my Tivos, but this is the only way I would ever buy another. Even if I had to pay slightly more for the Tivo I'd still be very tempted.


----------



## ab3tx (Mar 13, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> Transfer lifetime service for free to the new tivo.


It wouldn't make sense for TiVo to do this under their current model of losing money on hardware and making it up through subscription fees (the cellphone model). I could see a sliding scale based on the age of the lifetime subscription, but not just a blanket transfer policy. OTOH, they could allow for free transfers, but charge the 'real' price for the hardware, which I would imagine wouldn't make too many folks happy, either.

Note that with fully-realized lifetime service on my S2, I do wish that I could get a free transfer to Premier, but I just don't think that it will happen that way. I hope that I'm wrong.

Back to the original question:

Either quad-tuners or cooperative scheduling, increased MRV speed, and MoCA would make me sign up immediately.


----------



## gnordy (Aug 8, 2006)

At least 3 tuners
1 integrated season pass manager that can cover multiple Tivos (with the ability to mark which Tivos should record which shows)
Improved/faster HD interface
USB interface for direct TTG transfers to portable devices (skip the PC)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

gnordy said:


> 1 integrated season pass manager that can cover multiple Tivos (with the ability to mark which Tivos should record which shows)


Oh, this. I forgot this.  AND can be managed online or via iphone.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Nothing in particular that I can think of. My Series 3 works fine and is enough for me, and I have a PC hooked up to the TV for web streaming and other viewing.

If it has better music/video player integration with the PC, it would be tempting though.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Multi-room streamimg VS. transfer.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I have 3 TVs and 10 tuners going already. So the new hardware would have to offer online content I could not get otherwise, which is unlikely.

A faster box or HD menus are cool and all but not enough to make me swap out a TiVo DVR day 1. Now when I need to go all digital due to cable company going all digital - then I will get the newest hardware to replace a S2 DT I have downstairs. Since I have a TiVo HD sitting right beside it though any new content will likely be available there.


PS - tru2way would hurry my decision to upgrade but that is not likely yet given all the companies are still sorting it out.


----------



## Riverdome (May 12, 2005)

* 3+ Tuners

* The ability to have secondary tuners ask as roll-over when a recording conflict occurs.

* A social network function that would allow me to recomend shows and if not copy protected actually transfer shows to a friend.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

No cable card requirement for HD. Currently in Canada only the cable providers' crappy box is available and if a different option was available I would buy it day one.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

Tru2way and MoCA adapter. The combination would make Tivo awesome.


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

A commitment to no ads on the device and onscreen callerid. I'll take 4 please.


----------



## stmckin (Sep 23, 2006)

if they would
- screw me on the S3 and come out with new hardware @ < $300 
- that has a faster interface that was
- HD and 
- a qwerty remote with 
- a $99 lifetime transfer... 

that would put me on the edge of buying.... it might be worth $400 to move from the 2001 SD interface.... but the product would have to be major.... smokin..... hot

and I would seriously consider just movin to win7 media center with a logitech dinovo mini.... i can do that with spare parts i have around the house and a trip to BestBuy for about $250


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

An HD-TiVo that can input HD from an HD box like a Series 2 accepts SD.


----------



## ldconfig (Sep 7, 2004)

4 tuners - hulu - Vudu - blu-ray player - hot swappable sata drives 2 or more 3.5" drives 2tb+ - built in slingbox style streaming to iphone/blackberry/android - new desktop software for windows/mac/linux
A dream feature would be automatic commercial skip on pay TV only. Not on free over the air broadcast (ATSC) because that would be stealing like cable and sat do now charging extreme rates (about the same for all the providers ... and we know with 6 out of 10 of the top lawyers in the 'just-us' dept coming straight from the RIAA theres no way anti-trust laws will be inforced) for TV thats already paid for with commercials ... sorry I am really jealous because I can't sell the same thing twice lol.
Another dream feature would be a backup/restore network device that keeps a daily backup of recorded content, settings, and season passes.
Oh and drop the multi unit discount from 9.95 to 6.95 a month.
Have a great day
ld


----------



## JTYoung1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Seeing as I just purchased a new HD XL to go with my Series 3 and Tivo HD, nothing. I won't be in the market for a new TiVo unit for a whil


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

dugbug said:


> I don't want to loose my dvd burning tivo. I don't care if they prevent burning of protected shows or downgrade the quality, I just want the dvd burner integrated


Agree, except I don't even really care about the burner feature. I just want the integrated DVD player. I have limited room under my TV and right one slot is taken up with a Humax TiVO/DVD unit and the other is an Xbox 360. To get something new it would have to do all that my current units could do and more (sure I could play DVDs on the Xbox, but the interface really sucks compared to the TiVo interface).

But tight Hulu integration on a new unit might have me think about building some new shelving close to the TV.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bring TiVoShanan back....and I'll buy anything.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

What I'd like to see is three tuners, a lightning fast HD GUI and DLNA integration for video and audio from arbitrary servers (with non-copy-protected on TiVo media served to arbitrary clients), supporting 1080p AVC. Their proposed dual-mode tru2way compliance would be nice, if only to get rid of Tuning Adapters.


Riverdome said:


> if not copy protected actually transfer shows to a friend.


Extremely unlikely to happen. It's been tried (by SonicBlue in ReplayTV, when common home Internet speeds made it much less feasible); the networks ganged up on them and essentially sued them out of business (for that plus automatic ad skipping). Keeping a recording of copyrighted material while giving a copy of it away constitutes distribution, illegal under USC Title 17. Even if the operation deleted the original (which I don't think would be illegal), the networks and IP holders would cry bloody murder, since it potentially interferes with their byzantine global distribution schemes. Given the example of SonicBlue, I would not expect TiVo to dip their toes into that water--far too little to gain.

You can already do it by using TTG to copy the program off and putting it somewhere where your friend can download it (possibly copying it to their own TiVo using TTCB). Certainly not as elegant as passing it over the Internet TiVo-to-TiVo, but do-able.

BTW, can you use MRV to copy stuff to a remotely located TiVo?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

mikeyts said:


> BTW, can you use MRV to copy stuff to a remotely located TiVo?


As far as I remember, no you can only copy to a TiVo on the same network.

Also for those who want dvd burning if the transfers are fast enough wouldn't it be just as easy to burn on the PC especially if you can still use something like KMTTG and showanalyzer to remove commercials before burning?


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Also for those who want dvd burning if the transfers are fast enough wouldn't it be just as easy to burn on the PC especially if you can still use something like KMTTG and showanalyzer to remove commercials before burning?


Well, I really just want DVD playback with TiVo trickplay functionality, but on the DVD recording side I do like the ease of the TiVo interface with no setup needed. I haven't used the recording feature much, but it has come in handy a few times. A couple of years back I noticed that the author of one of my college textbooks was on the Daily Show the night before. I popped a disc in and said record to disc, and by the time I was done brushing my teeth the episode was burned and I brought it in and showed it at the end of class. (Copyright holders probably would have a problem with that now that I think about it). Seems much easier than transferring to the PC first, although I admit I never really tried it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

a TiVo Tablet


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

A reasonably priced supplemental monthly fee for the service(s) that are going to be announced that will work on existing Series 3 equipment.


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

Quad tuners
Streaming to PCs and TivoHD
Checks internet for sports overruns to keep recording (4x overtime anyone?)
MoCA
Hulu
Not insane expensive


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

True2Way, or some other feature that allows me to watch my cable OnDemand offerings. Other then that I'll probably wait until I actually need more HD tuners. (didn't need more then 4 this season)

Dan


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> ...
> 
> Also for those who want dvd burning if the transfers are fast enough wouldn't it be just as easy to burn on the PC especially if you can still use something like KMTTG and showanalyzer to remove commercials before burning?


no.

laughing-

as above it's just nice to press a couple buttons on the remote, stick in a blank and be done with it.

getting to a pc, booting it up, tranferring the show, running some other program, and then burning the disc isn't "just as easy" in my head. I hardly burn stuff from the one tivo burner i have so it wouldn't kill me to be done with it- i could go the pc route. Just as doable, but not just as easy.

But actually lets ditch the dvd burning and get on with the blueray burning.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I was more thinking if you already have KMTTG set to do it automatically so the shows were already on the PC. 

Also wouldn't most shows exceed a DVD even dual layer as it is? I rarely burn these days since I just stream everything so I haven't kept up with DVD capacities.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

I would like the new TiVo to support 1080p. It would also be nice if Tivo struck a deal with content providers where I can pay a monthly fee and have access to my favorite shows and no longer need to subscribe to cable. For example, for a reasonable fee every month I would love to be able to download 24, Lost, etc... There was speculation Apple was going to announce this recently but it never came to pass.

A low cost Tivo junior for the rest of the house would be cool so I can stream shows to any room without paying another monthly subscription fee. 

Also, I would like the QWERTY remote to somehow still have great ergonomics like the peanut.

And P.S. I would like to transfer my lifetime as well.


----------



## TedE (Mar 4, 2005)

Commercial Autoskip. Meaning, on DVR playback, when it got to the end of a chunk of content, the DVR would instantly and automagically jump over all commercials, PSA's, promos etc. and begin playing again at the beginning of the next block of content.

(I have read that when all the dollars spent on TV advertising are divided by the number of TV households, it figures out to a few hundred bucks a year. I'd be happy to pay my fair share for the service, and TiVo could pass the dollars on (after their cut) to the networks and production companies. Functionally not very different than the BBC's annual commercial-free TV tax.)

_I shall now hold my breath and turn blue until it happens..._

Oh  and while you're at it  add real-time autocorrect for games that run long and shows that start and end late because something earlier ran over its scheduled length.

_Thank you for asking..._


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TedE said:


> Commercial Autoskip. Meaning, on DVR playback, when it got to the end of a chunk of content, the DVR would instantly and automagically jump over all commercials, PSA's, promos etc. and begin playing again at the beginning of the next block of content.
> 
> (I have read that when all the dollars spent on TV advertising are divided by the number of TV households, it figures out to a few hundred bucks a year. I'd be happy to pay my fair share for the service, and TiVo could pass the dollars on (after their cut) to the networks and production companies. Functionally not very different than the BBC's annual commercial-free TV tax.)
> 
> _I shall now hold my breath and turn blue until it happens..._


As I mentioned above, I think that you'll be holding your breath indefinitely. TiVo will heed the lesson of ReplayTV; hell, they've never even placed 30-second-skip in the official GUI. They do pretty much everything they can to avoid antagonizing content providers and their advertisers.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

For me it would be an HD DVR that is HD, is not troubled by the TWC CCI byte setting problem, will MRV with my S2's to some extent, and doesn't need a TA to get to the SDV channels. (I could accept a TA only if I had confidence that it was not buggy on day 1)

A lesser feature set will leave me waiting to see what the DTV DVR with TiVo feature set looks like so I can compare them. If the DTV feature set is close, I will probably go with it since we are already on DTV.


----------



## Scyber (Apr 25, 2002)

Not much would get me to buy day one. I've had my share of problems and regrets being an early adopter (not with TiVo), so I usually hold back nowadays.

That said, the most intriguing features to me would be a Quad Tuner model & Extenders. If the price of the Quad Tuner + extender(s) is reasonable, I might look into replacing my some (or all) of my TiVoHDs with this type of setup. It would save me the $4/month FIOS CableCard fee per unit.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I let others be the guinea pigs.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

"TiVo now makes Waffles!"


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Joe3 said:


> "TiVo now makes Waffles!"


That would only piss me off, since I just bought a new waffle maker .


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Joe3 said:


> "TiVo now makes Waffles!"


No, but TiVo now offers a way for you to order waffles through your TiVo.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2001)

Dammit, I want Pecan Waffles! Not just some old plain waffles!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> That would only piss me off, since I just bought a new waffle maker .


but can it make waffles the way you want when you want them???


----------



## mgerenser (Jan 28, 2009)

Built-in "tuning adapter" so you don't need the buggy external Cisco box. At least 3 built-in tuners. Completely revamped HD UI. Streaming to multiple TiVos on the network. iPhone app.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> but can it make waffles the way you want when you want them???


Does it have a FSI for your belly so you know how many waffles it can hold? If not, the whole thing is totally useless.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Does it have a FSI for your belly so you know how many waffles it can hold? If not, the whole thing is totally useless.


yeah, but pecan waffles take up more room than blueberry or plain and some sizes depend on the the thickness of the batter to start with. Some one simple number just wont do.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

nrc said:


> Full web access would probably do it...


+1 if this means accessing delete functions via browser or other tcp/ip protocols.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> +1 if this means accessing delete functions via browser or other tcp/ip protocols.


Me too.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Change the model:

- Tivo Server with 4+ tuners
- Tivo Clients that stream from the Tivo Server, but maintaining the silky-smooth Tivo FF/RW/trick play, and full management from any client
- HD interface
- Better integration with Internet content
- Hulu


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

orangeboy said:


> +1 if this means accessing delete functions via browser or other tcp/ip protocols.


Actually I meant it the other way around - a web browser in your TiVo. But now that you mention it full web access into my TiVo might do it as well.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Series 3 DirecTivo


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

It would be AWESOME if the added slingbox functionality into the TiVo.

I'm looking to buy a slingbox so I can watch my TiVo when i'm out of town..

If they built sling functionality into the TiVo I would have no reason to buy a slingbox...

I don't see why it would be that hard..


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Jrr6415sun said:


> It would be AWESOME if the added slingbox functionality into the TiVo.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a slingbox so I can watch my TiVo when i'm out of town..
> 
> ...


Not wanting to hijack this thread, but what is the big appeal of slingbox? Isn't it limited to the same upload bandwidth any other streaming application, such as VLC player? If I've got 1-1½ Mb upload, would the bitrate of sling'ed content suffer?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Not wanting to hijack this thread, but what is the big appeal of slingbox? Isn't it limited to the same upload bandwidth any other streaming application, such as VLC player? If I've got 1-1½ Mb upload, would the bitrate of sling'ed content suffer?


Sling itself has very good ways to compress content so it likely would look better than VLC but yes of course upload speed from the source dictates the quality of the stream


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jrr6415sun said:


> I don't see why it would be that hard..


because you want it to function well and have good quality

because you might be sending HD to an SD box and thus have to down convert it

because you still have the primary mission of recording 2 video streams in real time without error that need their resources

I could go on but sometimes I see this "can't be that hard" comments and just shake my head.
I ma fine with "That is their job and they shoulc be competent at it if they want to keep me as a customer" But you should not confuse that with "they should be able to just do that easily"


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2001)

Jrr6415sun said:


> It would be AWESOME if the added slingbox functionality into the TiVo.


I don't see this happening since Sling Media is owned by Echostar. I don't see Charlie allowing TiVo to have a the license.

Now they might be able to do similar functionality using a different IP, but it won't be Slingbox.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

"available now"


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

I'm waiting for a $299 40-hour Tivo HD with at least the internal hardware necessary to provide SDV and VOD when the software is available. The 20-hour HD capacity on the current HD is just not enough -- I was always bumping into the 23-hour limit of SD at best quality on my Series 2. When my drive failed I gladly upgraded to a larger capacity drive. 

The $99 lifetime offer, $79 refurb Series 2 offer and all the $199 refurb HD offers indicate to me that Tivo is clearing the shelves for some new hardware on March 2.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> Not wanting to hijack this thread, but what is the big appeal of slingbox? Isn't it limited to the same upload bandwidth any other streaming application, such as VLC player? If I've got 1-1½ Mb upload, would the bitrate of sling'ed content suffer?


At that rate, probably not. Sling is supported on mobile devices using 3G, which is typically in that general ballpark and the video is very watchable. I wouldn't want to watch it on a 50 inch display but neither would I even on my household wired LAN.


----------



## DaveMachin (Aug 7, 2006)

I think what'd be cool is completely integrated and seamless access to content from all possible sources. 

So, I could search for "Penn and Teller" and get upcoming TV shows, web content like youtube, netflix streaming titles, amazon purchases/rentals, audio/video podcasts, local DLNA content etc. all through the same interface. Then I could season pass or record/rent/purchase any/all of it in one place without really being concerned with what the source of the content actually was.

If I could find and playback all possible media content in a consistent way through one single interface then I think they'd have something revolutionary again.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

orangeboy said:


> Not wanting to hijack this thread, but what is the big appeal of slingbox?


I don't have a slingbox, but for me, the ability to have MULTIPLE things connected and switch between them would be the appeal.. i.e. remotely "watch my stuff", regardless of what it's recorded on.

I still have to get my existing Tivos networked, but I can see why people like it.. and with it being on 3G now too, I see it as being more appealing -- veg and watch *my TV* anywhere.


----------



## xcrunner (Feb 2, 2009)

*Plausible*: DLNA, Tru2Way for onDemand offerings, More web-based control (such as managing season passes, etc), built-in SDV support (no tuning adapter), more tuners, display on front (like on Series 3), HD/New interface (I'll take new over HD though) w/PIP ability for menus, not over $399, apps

*I wish*: Hulu/Boxee abilities, get rid of CC byte support, slingbox functionality, lower monthly fee


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

xcrunner said:


> *Plausible*: ...
> 
> *I wish*: ..., _get rid of CC byte support_, ...


that one at least is impossible (if you mean the CCI byte- eg- the flag). If dont respect that than they cant get cablelabs approval and it's worthless.

BUT they can figure out how to work around it- namely streaming like MS and others do. Or MOVE rather than COPY- which is expressly allowed.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> that one at least is impossible (if you mean the CCI byte- eg- the flag). If dont respect that than they cant get cablelabs approval and it's worthless.
> 
> BUT they can figure out how to work around it- namely streaming like MS and others do. Or MOVE rather than COPY- which is expressly allowed.


Are you sure move is allowed? Because I thought 7MC couldn't move recorded flagged shows off the original machine. Maybe this is something inherent to 7MC though and the way it tries to move files.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Are you sure move is allowed? Because I thought 7MC couldn't move recorded flagged shows off the original machine. Maybe this is something inherent to 7MC though and the way it tries to move files.


I'm sure--I've read the text of the licensing agreements (I'd track them down and post a link and reference, but I'm feeling a little ill and apathetic ). A "move" operation requires that the original copy be permanently "rendered unusable" after a copy has been made on the new machine. "Copy One Generation" means that you get one copy, and the copy on the DVR is it. You can make a copy on something else, but you don't get to keep both.

They would allow streaming by an approved secure protocol (anything wrapped in DTCP/IP would probably suffice), which is how this _should_ be done, since it wouldn't require any permanent storage space on the receiving machine and playback would start instantly. It would also allow for HDD-less clients, like the Moxi Mate. (The Moxi DVR is doing this, since it's the only way the Moxi Mate could work).


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

Something realistic: 3 tuners, 500GB built-in for $200. I would buy one.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I don't know what Tivo could do to get me to buy day one.

The box itself would have to be greatly improved... faster processor, new HD GUI, 3 tuners (2 used to record with the standard 30 min buffer and a third dedicated to live TV viewing with at least an hour buffer and the option to record due to conflicts), and streaming MRV (or at least MOVE instead of COPY).
Oh, and a standard 1TB hard drive.
On top of that, they would have to offer a lifetime transfer from any S2 Tivo to the new unit for no more than $100.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll buy a TiVo Series 4 "Premiere" if they do this:

1) One terabyte hard drive.
2) New, improved TiVo interface.
3) mCard CableCARD support same as that on TiVo HD XL.
4) Built-in 802.11g/n Wi-Fi wireless networking.
5) Price of box US$299.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Are you sure move is allowed? Because I thought 7MC couldn't move recorded flagged shows off the original machine. Maybe this is something inherent to 7MC though and the way it tries to move files.


yep- as long as the second 'copy' isn't made watchable until after the original is made unwatchable. It's specifcally in the cablelabs docs.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

My wish list:

Black - for gods sake, I had to disassemble and paint my TiVo HD
Streaming - No more local copy, delays, and copy protection
DLNA - why not.
TiVo STB - streaming client with cableCard and tuner
IPTV - this has to be the future
Black - Did I mention Black 

- Rich


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

RichB said:


> My wish list:
> 
> Black - for gods sake, I had to disassemble and paint my TiVo HD
> Streaming - No more local copy, delays, and copy protection
> ...


Streaming is a definite requirement. I went to media center to get around the Time Warner copy flag issue to allow recording on central location and watching on extenders.

Almost as important is internet TV.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

RayChuang88 said:


> I'll buy a TiVo Series 4 "Premiere" if they do this:
> 
> 1) One terabyte hard drive.
> 2) New, improved TiVo interface.
> ...


1) Excellent idea. If the DVR is all about time shifting PLUS streaming we need 1 terabyte.
2) I'm sure this is in the works -- but I am fine with the current UI.
3) I'm sure this is a done deal.
4) This is also an excellent idea. Who would have thought that households would have a half dozen or more Internet devices before the iPod Touch, home use of notebooks, and soon the iPad, ... 
5) This is probably a stretch. Maybe initially with a lifetime contract but I would guess $399 is more likely. Although 3 and 4 may actually save money.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

While I think innovating is important, TiVo currently has entirely too many issues with existing hardware for them to turn their back on it. This announcement needs to address these issues with the current generation of hardware, or offer some good exchange or trade in to newer hardware.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> While I think innovating is important, TiVo currently has entirely too many issues with existing hardware for them to turn their back on it. This announcement needs to address these issues with the current generation of hardware, or offer some good exchange or trade in to newer hardware.


Probably the latter, since I think they need to upsize the processor and the lan speed to support multiple streams. My ReadNas handles plenty 

- Rich


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> While I think innovating is important, TiVo currently has entirely too many issues with existing hardware for them to turn their back on it. This announcement needs to address these issues with the current generation of hardware, or offer some good exchange or trade in to newer hardware.


do you mean you beleive the current hardware blows or the current software running on that hardware has issues?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> do you mean you beleive the current hardware blows or the current software running on that hardware has issues?


The current TiVo implementation (Hard and Software) has significant issues with the largest cable operator in the US, TWC. TWC also isn't making it easy for third party devices either by using tactics to slow adoption of third party devices. Whether these actions are intentional or not, the net result is that the TiVoHD doesn't perform well in this environment.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Easy for me.

High def video *input*.

In the US, the FCC mandates that end users can buy their equipment and use it. Cable boxes, modems, etc. In Canada, we have no such rule, and we have to buy each cable provider's equipment. Move, and you should just sell the equipment because you can't use it at the new place.

So to get high-def, or digital cable, you have to use their crappy boxes with crappy software. The PVR software is so bad, you might as well watch the commercials because fast-forward and rewind work seconds after you push the button, and the whole box will pause for 10-30 seconds at a time, queuing up your buttons until all of a sudden it plays it back at once.

So if I can have TiVo with high def, hook it to my cablebox, and use it's much better interface, I'll buy it.

Just a high-def version of the series 2, in other words.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

chicagobrownblue said:


> 5) This is probably a stretch. Maybe initially with a lifetime contract but I would guess $399 is more likely. Although 3 and 4 may actually save money.


I can't imagine them thinking it is a good idea to completely get rid of the TiVo HD (at least it seems that way from the availability online) that sells for $249 and expect new users to shell out $399 for the base model of a new box. I would be shocked if the Premiere (at least a base config) showed up for anything more than $249.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> The current TiVo implementation (Hard and Software) has significant issues with the largest cable operator in the US, TWC. TWC also isn't making it easy for third party devices either by using tactics to slow adoption of third party devices. Whether these actions are intentional or not, the net result is that the TiVoHD doesn't perform well in this environment.


I am on TWC extended basic service - I have 2 TiVo HDs, 1 S2DT, 2 ToshiVo DVD units, a 240 TiVo model. All perform without a hitch currently and I can MRV any recorded show anywhere I want.

If I went to digital cable tier I might see the copy restriction issue but that is due to how TWC sets copy restriction flags which TiVo, due to cable labs liscense, has to honor. So TiVo could introduce streaming which would be a welcome addition for any copy restriction - legitimate or needlessly imposed. Other than that your statement does not reflect mine or the majority of users on TWC. Yet again you post your experience as if it is being shared by most users which it is not. Sorry to go off topic but I elected to not let your misconception go by.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

If someone would announce a new product call the Orgasmatron.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Uncle Briggs said:


> If someone would announce a new product call the Orgasmatron.


that is 15 minutes with Howard Cosell for you!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I am on TWC extended basic service - I have 2 TiVo HDs, 1 S2DT, 2 ToshiVo DVD units, a 240 TiVo model. All perform without a hitch currently and I can MRV any recorded show anywhere I want.
> 
> If I went to digital cable tier I might see the copy restriction issue but that is due to how TWC sets copy restriction flags which TiVo, due to cable labs liscense, has to honor. So TiVo could introduce streaming which would be a welcome addition for any copy restriction - legitimate or needlessly imposed. Other than that your statement does not reflect mine or the majority of users on TWC. Yet again you post your experience as if it is being shared by most users which it is not. Sorry to go off topic but I elected to not let your misconception go by.


With all due respect. You have chosen a set up that is atypical and a little misleading. Most people with an HD TiVo want digital channels and mapped HD channels, neither of which your setup provides. My experience is the most common, not yours. You are the one spreading misinformation by making people think that a crippled setup is a good user setup.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> ...Other than that your statement does not reflect mine or the majority of users on TWC. Yet again you post your experience as if it is being shared by most users which it is not...





Stormspace said:


> With all due respect. You have chosen a set up that is atypical and a little misleading. Most people with an HD TiVo want digital channels and mapped HD channels, neither of which your setup provides. My experience is the most common, not yours. You are the one spreading misinformation by making people think that a crippled setup is a good user setup.


Until either provides a link to back the statements of whose setup is most common within TWC, it would seem neither opinion should be considered.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> You are the one spreading misinformation by making people think that a crippled setup is a good user setup.


 I find it funny that my setup is working great yet you call it crippled


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Desktop integration that actually works reliably. 

Easier to use add-ons like widgets for stuff like local traffic cams, weather and the like. The current method is way too slow and a hassle to use. 

Better integration between multiple devices, as in, spread recording requests/conflicts across other devices. Wouldn't really need more in-device tuners if this was an option. Upside for Tivo would be retaining a subscription for the separate box. 

A backup option for season passes. Don't make me recreate them if/when I need to get a new unit. I mean, really, how is this not possible already!

An option for playing back discs; an external USB-based one ought to be a do-able solution for DVDs. Don't know that I care enough to want blu-ray. I'd just prefer having an integrated player (aka one less device, UI and remote).

Better streaming buffering and playback. The netflix client sucks ass.

IPTV for VoD support.

All of the above are simply software. Granted, a faster underlying processor would make a lot of it work better. I don't so much care about having a 'fancier looking' UI inasmuch as I want the current one to work better and faster.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The announcement of some sort of agreement with cable companies that allows the new box to access cable PPV/VOD menus.

I'd give "day one purchase" semi-serious thought if it was the ability to record/copy programs directly to SDHC cards, but I can see the TV networks and production companies, not to mention movie studios, throwing some major fit-ectomies if they didn't get all of the copy protection I's dotted, T's crossed, and Q's curled first. (I just want the ability to "archive" recordings without fear of having them wiped out when the TiVo's HD goes bad, and I am not entirely convinved that the current methodology to copy them to PCs works like this.)

-- Don


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I would buy it day one if the cable experience was smoother. Currently I am constantly missing channels that I'm paying for but don't feel like continually restarting the Tivo and Tuning Adapter to get them. And further, and probably of more importance, would be to actually be able to do MRV... which I guess means they need a streaming solution rather than copy solution (which I think is better anyways since it avoids duplication of content). 

I would actually buy just based on having MRV that works with TWC.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I find it funny that my setup is working great yet you call it crippled


I will be using your setup soon.  However the TiVo was designed and marketed as a digital HD DVR. Your setup is using analog channels with no reliable way to record HD. This was clearly not the way TiVo intended for the device to work, otherwise we'd have QAM mapping without cable cards. It also stands to reason that anyone buying an HD TiVo wants to record HD or be able to reliably tune to an HD channel without having to hunt it down. And while other features like Netflix, Youtube, and Amazon VOD are really nice, it's not the main focus for the product.

Basically your setup is the only one that remains attractive and that frankly is a huge fail on TiVo's part when their Flagship product is reduced to recording SD analog to get all the features that make TiVo unique.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

wkearney99 said:


> A backup option for season passes. Don't make me recreate them if/when I need to get a new unit. I mean, really, how is this not possible already!


THIS. I can't believe I forgot that. Having been through the new tivo process about six times (changing, upgrading, etc.) it's the biggest PITA. That alone probably wouldn't get me to buy Day One but man would it be a nice addition.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Stormspace said:


> The current TiVo implementation (Hard and Software) has significant issues with the largest cable operator in the US, TWC. TWC also isn't making it easy for third party devices either by using tactics to slow adoption of third party devices. Whether these actions are intentional or not, the net result is that the TiVoHD doesn't perform well in this environment.


oh- you are bent about the tuning adapter BS at time warner.

good luck with expecting tivo to fix that mess- i think you poor folks are hosed until some magical new standard comes along. It sucks that time Warner has manipulated the system to make 3rd party devices worthless.

BTW comcast (~24 million subs) is the largest cable operator in the US. Time Warner is a DISTANT second (~13.3 million subs). They also serve less than Directv (~18 million) and DISH (~14 million)- so they actually are the 4th largest pay tv provider. Not that it matters to the 13+ million of you hosed by TW.

heads up - tivo apparently hates SDV as much as you do:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=443558



> TiVo Inc. has reached out to the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) over concerns that the use of Switched Digital Video (SDV) technology by Cable providers will destroy its business.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

After the iPad announcement I am fully anticipating a big letdown from TiVo, but here goes;

*Will buy if*
1. More than two tuners.
2. New HD interface 
3. FAST (for searches/netflix/etc)
4. Ability to watch windowed video while navigating TiVo menus/guide.
5. Faster multi-room transfer.

*Will buy on day one if*
1. Moxi type multi-room functionality for playback and watching of live tv
2. iPhone/iPad app for easy TiVo integration, show scheduling, transfers, etc
3. Full streaming capabilities
4. More content providers (Hulu, iTunes, etc)
5. Full web browser with Flash playback capability.
6. FASTER (dammit).
7. lower subscription/contract fees for multiple units, or better yet go with Moxi model, buy one box plus two daughter boxes for $999 and no monthly service charges, ever.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

1: Quad-Tuners.

2: Integration of media player capabilities via local storage, external storage(USB or eSATA), & network streaming.

3: Option to compress the recorded content. i would prefer it be done on the fly as it's recording but if it had to be done in "Batch Mode" after the fact that is fine also.

4: Use of HTML/XML-based menu system that would allow the Tivo to be skinnable. This would allow for more than just the crappy "List View" of our content. I am talking full box-cover & FanArt capabilities.

5: Integrated Bluray player.



But all of the above I would do without if Tivo was to become a Content Provider itself. I can't wait for the day when all of my content is on a paid-for basis using a Client/Server concept where Tivo itself actually provides content available for download rather than using the current process of capturing the broadcast stream on the home Tivo.

This would hopefully include all back seasons & episodes and all be available for a single monthly fee rather than a Pay4Play basis.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> oh- you are bent about the tuning adapter BS at time warner.
> 
> good luck with expecting tivo to fix that mess- i think you poor folks are hosed until some magical new standard comes along. It sucks that time Warner has manipulated the system to make 3rd party devices worthless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. :up::up:


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

dugbug said:


> I don't want to loose my dvd burning tivo. I don't care if they prevent burning of protected shows or downgrade the quality, I just want the dvd burner integrated


For me the burner doesn't even have to be integrated. I'll take it as an expansion drive. I'd pay for a bluray burner.

I originally bought my Series 2 Humax DT400 BECAUSE it had a DVD burner. No way I would have considered Tivo otherwise.

I bought my Series 3 in spite of the fact that it lacks the crucial item, but it was very close for me to switch to other brands. I have the HD one because I got an HD screen and I wanted a matching Tivo. If any other brand can get a burner added there I go.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

steinbch said:


> I can't imagine them thinking it is a good idea to completely get rid of the TiVo HD (at least it seems that way from the availability online) that sells for $249 and expect new users to shell out $399 for the base model of a new box. I would be shocked if the Premiere (at least a base config) showed up for anything more than $249.


My theory is that the HD will be cut to $199 and continue for a while. I'm guessing they'll be be restocked with product to sell at that price at the same time the Premiere becomes available. I'm guessing the Premiere will be $299 and the Premiere XL will be $499.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hulu please!


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

nrc said:


> My theory is that the HD will be cut to $199 and continue for a while. I'm guessing they'll be be restocked with product to sell at that price at the same time the Premiere becomes available. I'm guessing the Premiere will be $299 and the Premiere XL will be $499.


Any indications this "premier" will continue to have OTA scanning?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

mp11 said:


> Any indications this "premier" will continue to have OTA scanning?


At this point your guess is as good as ours, there's no solid evidence of what they are going to announce in a week.

As others have mentioned I am anticipating some content deals and am very hopeful we will get a new interface on NEW HARDWARE that isn't slow as molasses.


----------



## steve101 (Jan 4, 2005)

+1
New hardware - faster MRV and menu response.
I would like to see VOD via SeaChange implemented.
Cooperative scheduling is probably not going to come but that would be nice also.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

mp11 said:


> Any indications this "premier" will continue to have OTA scanning?


The picture of the back showed separate Cable and Antenna inputs.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

nrc said:


> My theory is that the HD will be cut to $199 and continue for a while. I'm guessing they'll be be restocked with product to sell at that price at the same time the Premiere becomes available. I'm guessing the Premiere will be $299 and the Premiere XL will be $499.


My only thing with that is they haven't cleared stock of the HD XL yet at 499 and Amazon still has stock at 399. Now obviously some of this is due to the announcement but they cleared HD stock much quicker and even before the announcement with the pricecut. We obviously don't know how many of them were out there either though.

I think if Tivo really wants to sell an XL model they will need to come down in price or up what you get for the price. I can't see the Premiere coming with a 160gb drive so if it comes with a 320gb+ drive it will make even less sense for the XL to be $200 more for only THX, Glo, and 1TB. Now maybe with a 2TB it would make sense.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm curious, when people say "faster MRV"- do they mean wireless? 

Cause wired seems 'acceptable' - it's not exactly blazing for wired- but even HD is faster than real time so why is the wired transfer speed such an issue?

or do you mean Tivo to go and tivo to come back that can be slower than real time?

are do people just need to have super fast wired MRV becasue they transfer lots?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> I'm curious, when people say "faster MRV"- do they mean wireless?
> 
> Cause wired seems 'acceptable' - it's not exactly blazing for wired- but even HD is faster than real time so why is the wired transfer speed such an issue?
> 
> ...


If both tivos are recording programs on both tuners than wired transfer speeds slow down substantially. You will run out of buffer on the program the 1st time you need to skip a commercial and have to wait for more of the program to transfer.

Honestly TiVo should just do away with transfer entirely and allow for the direct streaming of the program over ethernet from one TiVo to another. Better yet have a TiVo "server" in the main room of the home and have smaller, dumber, tunerless boxes in other rooms that can watch live feeds or recorded shows off of the four tuner "super" TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> I'm curious, when people say "faster MRV"- do they mean wireless?
> 
> Cause wired seems 'acceptable' - it's not exactly blazing for wired- but even HD is faster than real time so why is the wired transfer speed such an issue?
> 
> ...


No I think they mean faster transfers or even just remote streaming. I know for me I gave up on transfers because they were so slow and I am wired. I couldn't watch a show in real time because I would constantly catch up. Then again when I sit down to watch something I have a general idea of what I want to watch and sneakernet is easier and quicker than waiting for a transfer.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

jmpage2 said:


> Honestly TiVo should just do away with transfer entirely and allow for the direct streaming of the program over ethernet from one TiVo to another. Better yet have a TiVo "server" in the main room of the home and have smaller, dumber, tunerless boxes in other rooms that can watch live feeds or recorded shows off of the four tuner "super" TiVo.


Exactly, I need on TiVo server and 2 to 4 TiVo satellite boxes with full cable tuning.

- Rich


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> If both tivos are recording programs on both tuners than wired transfer speeds slow down substantially. You will run out of buffer on the program the 1st time you need to skip a commercial and have to wait for more of the program to transfer.
> 
> Honestly TiVo should just do away with transfer entirely and allow for the direct streaming of the program over ethernet from one TiVo to another. Better yet have a TiVo "server" in the main room of the home and have smaller, dumber, tunerless boxes in other rooms that can watch live feeds or recorded shows off of the four tuner "super" TiVo.


hmmm...

TivoHD's or original TivoS3?

I have a pair of S3's and I dont seem to have that problem (that I ever noticed)- but i think I've seen that the S3's are a smidge quicker to transfer.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah the S3s are faster at transfers from what I have read.


----------

